# Dog has 2nd season just 3 months after 1st!!! Is this possible???



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it possible that my dog can be in season just 3 months after her first season? We have just noticed spots of blood (really red compared to her first season) on the floor and on her bedding and yesterday I did notice that her private parts looked larger than normal. 

We knew that a dog usually comes into season twice a year but is it normal for it to happen just 3 months after?

I am just waiting for the vets to open to see what they say but just wondered if anyone has experienced the same thing or if i need to take her to the vets?

Thanks in advance

Chezza79


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

Chezza79 said:


> Is it possible that my dog can be in season just 3 months after her first season? We have just noticed spots of blood (really red compared to her first season) on the floor and on her bedding and yesterday I did notice that her private parts looked larger than normal.
> 
> We knew that a dog usually comes into season twice a year but is it normal for it to happen just 3 months after?
> 
> ...


Hi, Yes it does happen. It happened to both my pups. They both came back into season weeks after they finished their first. The vet gave them some tablets to stop it, then both were immediately booked in and spayed. Both very healthy. Don't worry, but please keep me updated.
x


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for your quick reply! I will let you know what the vet says


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

My GSD bitch was like that too. Every 3 months she would come into season and she would lose all her lovely long coat - due to hormonal changes apparently. I struggled to get my vet to spay her as he wanted to do the operation 3 months after her season, but by then she was back in season! Eventually had to go to a different vet.


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow every 3 months is alot for a dog to handle. We thought it would be every 6 months and had no idea it could happen so often. We were not going to get her spayed but I think if it carries on like this (so often) then we will have to reconsider!!! 

Thank you for replying and sharing your story

Chezza79


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Have just spoken to the nurse at the surgery and she admitted that it is a little early but said unless she seems in discomfort then just to keep an eye on her over the next week. 

She didn't seem concerned that she had come into season after 3 months so I guess we will just keep an eye on Mia and take it from there?

Thank you both for your advice and comments and I will keep you updated.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It is relatively common and does cause a problem for being spayed. My standard poodle did it so we just had to get her spayed a few weeks earlier than the norm. Unfortunately it means that the poor bitch is always cycling and never gets a break so quite important to spay. The norm is a season for 3 weeks followed by a false pregnancy (either visible with milk etc or totally invisible) for 9 weeks then a break before becoming active approaching the next season so if the bitch actually bleeds every 3 months she is not getting a break at all.


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Our rottie went into season around 6months of age. 

She then had a phantom pregnancy a few weeks after coming out of season, and the way she was acting after the phantom. That last a good few weeks. 

The vet suggestted we get her done within the next week or 2 as he thought she was gonna go into season again.

She ended up being speyed when she was just over a year old, due to various urine infections and other stuff !!


----------



## leapsandbounds4pets (Mar 7, 2016)

Chezza79 said:


> Is it possible that my dog can be in season just 3 months after her first season? We have just noticed spots of blood (really red compared to her first season) on the floor and on her bedding and yesterday I did notice that her private parts looked larger than normal.
> 
> We knew that a dog usually comes into season twice a year but is it normal for it to happen just 3 months after?
> 
> ...


I know this was a while ago that this was posted - but I would be really interested to know, what you had to do in the end with regard to spaying - how many days after your bitch's heat did you spay and what affect did it have on her behaviour was she calmer than before, more highly strung or just the same? Many thanks.


----------

